# is this y-split adapter for 220 receptacle SAFE?



## bjfred (Aug 6, 2018)

There is a dryer 220 line in the garage with a 4-30R receptacle. The Audi E-tron 'power charger' has a 220 cord with a 6-50P plug. Can the y-split cord below (4-30P would plug into wall receptacle; 4-30R receptacle is for the existing dryer; the 6-50R receptacle is for the Audi power charger) be used SAFELY? The dryer and the charger would not be used at the same time.



https://getwiredusa.com/product.sc?productId=959&categoryId=-1


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It should be safe, but the picture shows a different item than the description. 

there are 2 14-xxx receptacles shown in photo, not the 6-50 that you need. 

The words are correct, but the photo is not.

maybe just a photo-typo but double check before you buy it.


----------



## bjfred (Aug 6, 2018)

THANK you!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

bjfred said:


> There is a dryer 220 line in the garage with a 4-30R receptacle. The Audi E-tron 'power charger' has a 220 cord with a 6-50P plug. Can the y-split cord below (4-30P would plug into wall receptacle; 4-30R receptacle is for the existing dryer; the 6-50R receptacle is for the Audi power charger) be used SAFELY? The dryer and the charger would not be used at the same time.


Is it really a 4-30 receptacle for the dryer? NEMA 4 configurations are not used, so it seems more likely to be a 14-30, which is a three-pole plus ground (has two line, one neutral, and a ground), as described in the linked web page. A 6-50 connection is only two-pole plus ground (has two line, no neutral, and a ground), so it will work with the 14-30... although of course will be limited to 30 amps by the circuit breaker.

Do you have a way to stop the Audi from attempting to draw 50 amps (or at least more than 30 A) from the circuit and tripping the breaker? If it's a less than 7 kW charger that won't be a problem.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

kennybobby said:


> It should be safe, but the picture shows a different item than the description.
> 
> there are 2 14-xxx receptacles shown in photo, not the 6-50 that you need.
> 
> ...


Although the web page doesn't show any 4-30 devices, that's not surprising... since there are no 4-30 devices made. The text and photo of the web page are completely consistent, showing exactly what was probably intended
14-30 plug for dryer outlet
split into
14-30 receptacle for dryer, plus
6-50 receptacle for EV charger

There are not two 14-xx receptacles shown in the photo; one is a 14-30, while the other is a 6-50.

The adapter is probably meant for people wanting to run a welder in the garage beside their laundry room. It would work for those having an EV charger with the same plug as a common arc welder (the 6-50).


----------



## bjfred (Aug 6, 2018)

THANK you for your response. 



You are correct - my mistake. It is indeed a 14-30R. The charger is 3.3 Kw.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

bjfred said:


> It is indeed a 14-30R. The charger is 3.3 Kw.


Good to go, then!


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

brian_ said:


> ...
> There are not two 14-xx receptacles shown in the photo; one is a 14-30, while the other is a 6-50.


There were two 14-xxxR in the picture before they corrected the error at 11:26 am...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

kennybobby said:


> There were two 14-xxxR in the picture before they corrected the error at 11:26 am...


 That explains the rest of the confusion!


----------

